# Wago 750-881 Probleme beim Anlegen eines Projektes



## MRT (9 Juli 2012)

HI!

Hab hier ein Starter Kit mit der Wago 750-881, aus dem Internet hab ich mir die Schnellstartanleitung heruntergeladen. Wago Ethernet Settings und die IP Adresse hab ich bereits erfolgreich eingestellt. Ping war auch erfolgreich.


Mein Problem, ich wollte jetzt mit dem Programm beginnen und hab die Wago I/O Pro geöffnet aber ich kann unter Datei --> Neu --> Zielsystem (Bild) wählen nichts auswählen. Ich kann nur einen Baustein auswählen (Bild). Könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## Matze001 (9 Juli 2012)

Du hast die Targets von Wago nicht installiert!

Installier von der beiliegenden CD und alles ist gut!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2012)

@marcel

Ich denke das Problem liegt ein wenig "tiefer".

Im Bild vom TE erkennt man, das seine Software "I/O Pro 32" heißt, das ist aber die uralt-Software von Wago,
aktuell ist die IO/Pro CAA, welche in der Titelleiste aber schlicht "Codesys" heißt.

@andi
Wenn das wirklich ein reguläres Starterkit ist, dann hast du imho die falsche Software installiert,
wobei ich mir grad nicht wirklich sicher bin, das die alte IO/Pro 32 = Codesys 2.2 bei einem neuen Starterkit mit IO/Pro CAA = Codesys 2.3 überhaupt dabei ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (9 Juli 2012)

Ja Codesys V2.3 hab ich auch installiert dann nehm ich die. Ich hab das I/O Pro gewählt weil das auch in der Beschreibung steht, könnt ihr da vielleicht eine ander Anleitung empfehlen?

Ich hab jetzt ein kleines Programm erstellt, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, leider kommt beim Laden folgender Fehler (Bild). Könnt ihr mir da noch helfen?

lg


----------



## Joerg_K. (9 Juli 2012)

der Wago Gatway Sever muss installiert sein (ist erforderlich zur Kommuniktaion mit dem Controller ,sollte bei dem Starter- kit dabei sein)
sieh mal in den Kommunikationsparametern ob die IP Adresse mit der IP Adresse Deines Controllers übereinstimmt
die Kommunikation muss dann festgelegt sein z.B. IP, RS232, usw das siehst du dann wenn die Parameter geöffnet werden
dann musst du das Gateway festlegen 
nimm dafür am besten die IP Adresse Deines Rechners( zum testen )
Wenn das alles stimmt, sollte es funktionieren und das Programm sollte dich fragen ob du das Programm auf den Controller laden möchtest.
zur Anleitung von Codesys da gibt es eine PDF Datei mit einer ziemlich guten Anleitung für Codesys V2.3 direkt auf der WAGO Seite unter Downloads.....


----------



## MRT (9 Juli 2012)

Die Verbindung hab ich angelegt, den Wago Gateway Server hab ich nicht auf der CD, muss ich morgen besorgen. Die Verbindung lies aber trotzdem einrichten.  ich hab die IP Adresse aus dem PING Test genommen, die sollte stimmen.


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2012)

Also die IP-Adresse die man auf dem Screenshot sieht stimmt garantiert nicht ...
192*,*168 ..... kann schon mal aus Prinzip nicht passen.

Ansonsten sieht das eigentlich recht vielversprechend aus,
und nein einen "Wago Gateway Server" wäre mir noch nicht untergekommen,
Wago verwendet lediglich den Codesys-Gateway Server, und der wir imho automatisch installiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (10 Juli 2012)

Was so ein Komma ausmachen kann, jetz gehts.


----------



## MRT (26 August 2012)

Ich hab mich jetzt ein bisschen ins Codesys eingearbeitet, ich hab da jetzt ein Programm das 4 mal benötigt wird, kann man hier auch einen Art FB sowie bei Step 7 anlegen? Eine kurze Anleitung würde mir schon reichen, danke.


----------



## rheumakay (26 August 2012)

Unter Register Bausteine:rechte Maustaste ->Objekt einfügen->Typ :Funtionsblock anwählen Programmiersprache auswählen,Name eingeben.
Aufrufen z.B. im PLC_PRG: F2 definierte Funktionsblöcke diesen auswählen.
Fertig


----------



## MRT (9 September 2012)

Hi!

Die Wago 750-881 besitzt doch einen Webserver, heißt das jetzt wenn man die Steuerung über Ethernet mit dem Internet verbindet, das man die auf der Steuerung auch über Internet bedienen und beobachten kann? Braucht man dazu dann eine eigene Domain (www.zum Beispiel.com)? Oder erreicht man die irgendwie über die IP Adresse?

Danke.


----------



## Matze001 (9 September 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Wenn du die Java-basierende Web-Visu einsetzt, kannst du auch auf die Wago aus dem Internet zugreifen. Wichtig dafür ist, dass du den passenden Port weiterleitest (80).

Achtung: Jeder der deine IP kennt, kommt dann auf deine SPS! Deshalb solltest du einen VPN-Tunnel nutzen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## tomrey (10 September 2012)

oder mit dyndns-adresse und einem router a la fritzbox, bei dem du den fernwartungszugang mit sicherem passwort schützt und dann nur fallweise die freigabe zur sps remote freigibst.
gruß
tomrey


----------

